# Canada Express Entry Query



## Jaspreet1993 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Greetings!

I am currently working in an MNC in India for past 3.5 Years.I have my bachelor degree(4 Years) in Electronics and Communication Engineering.

My question is :-
If I go for 1 Year Post Graduation Diploma from WES recognized UNI for 1 Year in *Advanced Diploma in Cyber Security*, will I be eligible to claim additional points under "*two post-secondary credentials*"( one being 3 years or more)?

Any lead would be highly appreciated.

Also, if the 1 year programme is valid, then does it holds the same for certificate programme as well? for 6 months program from WES recognized UNI?

Sincerely,
Jaspreet Singh


----------

